# Kindle Touch won't wake up from restart



## sparrowlight (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm having issues with a Kindle Touch (latest software, 5.1.2 I think -- and not jailbroken). I restarted it for some display issues (not showing books I had recently downloaded) and it won't wake up from the screen with the word Kindle and the boy under the tree. I have tried holding down the button while it's plugged in and while it's not plugged in, for the whole 30 seconds, with no luck.

Anyone have this same issue? Any tips on waking a non-responsive Kindle? It will sometimes flash from white to black but always comes back to the same restart screen. It's very frustrating!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sparrowlight,

sorry you're having problems!

Is it fully charged?  You might try plugging it in and leaving it overnight....

Anyone else got ideas?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Plug in and leave over night as Betsy suggests.  Then unplug and try the restart.  Hold the button at least 30-40 seconds and then put it down and walk away. Check back 5-10 minutes later to see if it's restarted itself. If that doesn't do it, it's probably time for a call to Kindle CS.


----------



## sparrowlight (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the tips -- this is my third touch with the same issue, so I really would rather not have to get ANOTHER replacement.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sparrowlight said:


> Thanks for the tips -- this is my third touch with the same issue, so I really would rather not have to get ANOTHER replacement.


I also recommend trying a different USB cord if you have one and/or trying a different adapter. It sounds like it's not charging.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I also recommend trying a different USB cord if you have one and/or trying a different adapter. It sounds like it's not charging.


Good point. Are you charging from a computer or the wall? Remember if you're charging from a laptop, and the computer goes into hibernation, the charging might stop. Even if it's still plugged in. Does the orange light go on when it's charging? It should then turn green when it's full. (You probably know this, but just in case. . . . . .)


----------



## sparrowlight (Dec 19, 2009)

It's definitely charging (in a wall socket now). Giving it at least overnight to rest up & I'll try again tomorrow.


----------

